# shops in sicily



## victorzahra (Nov 8, 2012)

I am going to pozzallo and that area, where can I find a shop selling parts and acsessories for my motorhome thanks


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure about that area, but when we travelled around I Sicily last year we did not see many Motorhome retailers, I would think they would be in the bigger towns/cities like Palermo, Siracusa and Catania.

One thing to remember is that Sicily is predominantly a cash society.

It is a fascinating country have a great holiday


----------

